# Signing Day!



## Dubs (Nov 12, 2020)

Onto good news... Who signed yesterday?  My DD did!  Hallelujah.  Congrats to all other 2021 grads signing their letters.  All the best.


----------



## Speed (Nov 12, 2020)

Dubs said:


> Onto good news... Who signed yesterday?  My DD did!  Hallelujah.  Congrats to all other 2021 grads signing their letters.  All the best.


that's great where DD going?


----------



## momofgk (Nov 12, 2020)

Mine did too.   a little anticlimactic since no celebration at school, but they are planning something in the spring


----------



## full90 (Nov 12, 2020)

If you feel comfortable, list where your DD are headed. It’s so fun to follow so cal girls in college.

The teams I follow had big classes with lots of talent. I’m excited as a fan!


----------



## momofgk (Nov 12, 2020)

Eastern Kentucky.  She is excited about it.  Her options were hampered by being out with ACL last year and then covid, but I think it will actually be a good fit.


----------



## Own Goal (Nov 15, 2020)

Congrats to your DD’s. How exciting for them. Mine missed signing day, but she’s still considering her choices. I’m just grateful she has choices, since 2020 has presented some challenges to the 2021s who are not yet committed.


----------



## Copa9 (Nov 16, 2020)

Dubs said:


> Onto good news... Who signed yesterday?  My DD did!  Hallelujah.  Congrats to all other 2021 grads signing their letters.  All the best.


So exciting for all the girls.  My DD also signed, her D1 scholarship intact! We celebrated at home and will hopefully celebrate at school in the spring. So great to have a positive event. Congratulations to all the girls where ever your soccer takes you!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 10, 2022)

Congratulations to all parents who’s kid signed the NLI yesterday!


----------

